

Freedom of Information needs your help - mgalka

On the eve of his retirement, Senator Rockefeller is single-handedly killing a FOIA reform bill that otherwise has near unanimous support.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sunlightfoundation.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;05&#x2F;bipartisan-foia-reform-is-on-the-ropes-and-sen-rockefeller-is-throwing-the-punches&#x2F;<p>If you can, please help demand an answer from @SenRockefeller before it&#x27;s too late.
======
webmaven
Clickable link: [http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2014/12/05/bipartisan-
foi...](http://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2014/12/05/bipartisan-foia-reform-
is-on-the-ropes-and-sen-rockefeller-is-throwing-the-punches/)

